# Caucasian Shepherd Dog (5 months old)



## CSD2021 (Sep 14, 2021)

Greetings,

Do to unforseen circumstances I have come into a CSD that I cannot keep. I was looking to find a good home for her. She is 5 months old, up to date on all vaccines and in good health. I am located in SC and was hoping to find a good home for her in SC, NC or TN if possible. If anyone is interested or can point me in the direction of a reputable place to take her I would greatly appreciate it. I will post pics soon. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

Pretty sure there are groups dedicated to similar guardian types dedicated to livestock. If no better answers here maybe try a search with livestock guardian dogs, Kangal, CSD etc . aimed at a more specific role. 
Traffic here these days isn't reliable.


----------

